# Twin is among the works of art of this museum!



## Dalia

Look it's interesting...


----------



## Skull Pilot

Kind of creepy


----------



## Dalia

That's right, I remember in the past having seen in a book my twin . it's shocking !


----------



## Dalia

Dalia said:


> Look it's interesting...


Sorry, I wanted to give the source but she goes to my account directly.
I always give the sources normally


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> That's right, I remember in the past having seen in a book my twin . it's shocking !



I saw the same thing my twin in a history book.


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I remember in the past having seen in a book my twin . it's shocking !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same thing my twin in a history book.
Click to expand...

This is disturbing drifter , my mother had the image and told me this girl looks like you , I did not believe it at first. she looked like my look-alike of the 1910s


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, I remember in the past having seen in a book my twin . it's shocking !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the same thing my twin in a history book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is disturbing drifter , my mother had the image and told me this girl looks like you , I did not believe it at first. she looked like my look-alike of the 1910s
Click to expand...


One in here looks like my Grandma and my ex-said one looks like me when I was young.
PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING A FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861. (LLOYD OSTENDORF COLLECTION)


----------



## Dalia

Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.



I wish I could find the names for that photo.


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find the names for that photo.
Click to expand...

they are patriots, "better known than the girl in my mother 's book" PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING TO FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861.
Maybe The Library could looks a lot to find a name.


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find the names for that photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are patriots, "better known than the girl in my mother 's book" PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING TO FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861.
> Maybe The Library could looks a lot to find a name.
Click to expand...


What library?


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find the names for that photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are patriots, "better known than the girl in my mother 's book" PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING TO FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861.
> Maybe The Library could looks a lot to find a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What library?
Click to expand...

I talk about a municipal library but by internet one can also find a person of the past and find the name


----------



## Michelle420

Dalia said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find the names for that photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are patriots, "better known than the girl in my mother 's book" PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING TO FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861.
> Maybe The Library could looks a lot to find a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What library?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I talk about a municipal library but by internet one can also find a person of the past and find the name
Click to expand...


Well, I am not sure how.


----------



## Dalia

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the image, it is strange that one of the past can have resembled us as much without having a family connection? my mother in this book had look to see the name of the girl see if he would have a family connection, he did not have the girl's name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could find the names for that photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are patriots, "better known than the girl in my mother 's book" PATRIOTIC PENNSYLVANIA LASSES POSING WHILE SEWING TO FLAG AT THE PHILADELPHIA ACADEMY OF FINE ARTS IN 1861.
> Maybe The Library could looks a lot to find a name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What library?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I talk about a municipal library but by internet one can also find a person of the past and find the name
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I am not sure how.
Click to expand...

Here, we have the picture with more information.
National Park Civil War Series: Life in Civil War America


----------

